# Whats your weirdest fetish?



## Get-dancing (Aug 11, 2007)

Title says all.


----------



## coffinberry (Aug 11, 2007)

not telling till you tell yours :B


----------



## Get-dancing (Aug 11, 2007)

Not anymore.


----------



## coffinberry (Aug 11, 2007)

i won't laugh
my kid wears diapers

he's 1.5 years old


----------



## Blacknova (Aug 11, 2007)

Fetish hm.. Well, I don't know if being REALLy big on cuddles counts..
Can't beat a good cuddle.. EVER.. Cuddles always.. whenever possible!
Including before, during and after!


----------



## TheGru (Aug 11, 2007)

Being dominated by a woman, other then that fairly normal.


----------



## kitetsu (Aug 11, 2007)

coffinberry said:
			
		

> i won't laugh
> my kid wears diapers
> 
> he's 1.5 years old



My big bro wore diapers till he was 6. 8)

Let's see... I've got a thing for autopomorphs and aeropomorphs... Kind of trying out object anthropomorphs, like food and utensils... I get boners for goo-girls... I like fem-dom relationships where the hubby is the missus...

Sorry, i'm fresh out. I've got a lot of kinks, but i can't think of one that weirds me out.


----------



## sedric (Aug 11, 2007)

Waterproof gear, in rubber, PVC or more recently nylon. Y'know the current FA banner with Fender in a raincoat? Hot as fuck

To date I'm one of only two furries I've ever encountered who're actually into this stuff


----------



## Poink (Aug 11, 2007)

Weirdest ?
Cannot tell... I have so many.

I'm really too ashamed.
:C


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Aug 11, 2007)

I love to be dominated...and my vore fettish...cant decide between the two.


----------



## sedric (Aug 11, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> I love to be dominated...and my vore fettish...cant decide between the two.


the vore is definitely your weirdest fetish. Submission is age-old, and honestly these days I think most people have dabbled a little in this or some other aspect of BDSM. Vore, whether you're the eater or the eaten, is still pretty out-there


----------



## coffinberry (Aug 11, 2007)

i did not know this was a legit fetish but my friend sent me a chart about it
i enjoy and get turned on by watching a man's foot in a gas pedal in a car


----------



## Janglur (Aug 11, 2007)

Giving/receiving pawjobs.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Aug 11, 2007)

Furries...


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 11, 2007)

Blacknova said:
			
		

> Fetish hm.. Well, I don't know if being REALLy big on cuddles counts..
> Can't beat a good cuddle.. EVER.. Cuddles always.. whenever possible!
> Including before, during and after!



Anything can be a fetish, if it makes you super horny. 
Hell cream cheese could be a fetish XD

My fetishes hummmmmm... Id have to say BDSM in general I am BIG on the whole dominatrix thing, feet 
 (I only like have my feet worshiped... I don't like feet in my face... lol kiss mine but I ain't, not, never touchin no ones XD)
Thing that have a forceful nature to it (like rape, feeding, enema, licking, humiliating) Oh and, leather and PVC fetish wears...
 OK that's favorite fetishes, I couldn't pick just one... Violent vore is damn hot too... 
I guess I'm a little twisted


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 11, 2007)

coffinberry said:
			
		

> i did not know this was a legit fetish but my friend sent me a chart about it
> i enjoy and get turned on by watching a man's foot in a gas pedal in a car



He he he he, that is really weird, and specific. I cant say Iv ever heard of it.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Aug 11, 2007)

>.> <.< >.> <.< >.> <.< You know... I REALLY don't know any of my own fetishes. I've never really seen all of them. So, can't really say... Though, I like a few, I'm just not sure of all of them yet.


----------



## Leahtaur (Aug 11, 2007)

Is it considered having a foot fetish if you only like to be on the receiving end?


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Aug 11, 2007)

^Yeah, it is.


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 11, 2007)

umm licking i guess if that counts as wierd
hate bieng dominated, except for one exception, which would be me on a leash ^^


----------



## Aikon (Aug 11, 2007)

All fetishes seem kinda weird the way I see it, if only because there's no official explanation behind them.  Leather, breast, and foot fetishes seem the be the most common.  

Mine is one of those odd, above and beyond the call of duty, fetishes.  I have this thing for women wearing shoes from the 80's, even 80's clothes in general.  I always did growing up as well (in the 80s of course).  Women wearing newer style shoes and clothing don't interest me though.  And I don't have a "foot" fetish, I think feet are nasty.  *shrug*


----------



## Jelly (Aug 11, 2007)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> aeropomorphs



Whassat?


I like male and female skunk-people who walk upright, dress in human clothes, and speak in mockery of humanity...

...eh, who am I kidding, I hate that shit. 

My weirdest fetish I will not tell, but I have a thing for short-haired women...and extremely androgynous people...also "traps."


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 11, 2007)

I used to have a fetish for female urination. :shock: It's disgusting I know, I don't really have it anymore... Now I have a thing for really really fluffy tails :3 I love them sooo much! It's part of the reason why I'm a fox.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Aug 11, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> Furries...



seconded <3
Gotta love those furries, they cna do anything ^.=.^


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Aug 11, 2007)

hmmm, I don't really have any weird fetishes...the only fetish I know of having is collar and leash...that's about it...or at least, that's what I know about.^^


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Aug 11, 2007)

lets see my weirdest fetish? probably vampirism.  And before you freak out, no, not the bloodletting part, just being bitten on the neck, in RP then the play goes a little farther than just a neck-bite, but thats always in SL, never IRL. And vamps themselves don't turn me on, just the bite *shrugs* pointy teeth and all...

other then that,  uhhhh pffft I dunno probably herms. They are hot ^.=.^


----------



## Kyrre (Aug 11, 2007)

Watching other people wearing those thigh-high leather boots enjoy each other's otherwise-naked company.


----------



## izartist (Aug 11, 2007)

Man, mines pretty tame, I guess I realy like a girls eyes, neck and shoulders.  I really don't know why but they fascinate me. Hair is a plus too. *nod*

As far as fetishes go, that's about as wierd as I am... I feel so ashamed for not being wierder in that area.


----------



## Fiz (Aug 11, 2007)

uhh

scarves?

It's different but it's not particularly weird :[

shota boys I guess.


----------



## sgolem (Aug 11, 2007)

My fetishes change with life.  During the rough parts of my life last year they escalated to things I'd rather not talk about because they scare me.  I will admit, cat girls and furries have turned me on it the past though it's once again the sort of thing that changes with life and mood.  

My normal, mentally stable self is pretty conservative when it comes to fetishes.  As I said in another topic, I like nerdy girls, but other than that I don't have any consistent ones that would really be considered out of the ordinary.


----------



## izartist (Aug 11, 2007)

sgolem said:
			
		

> I like nerdy girls



Small world, I like nerdy girls too, but I always thought of it as a preference and not a fetish. XD


----------



## Snake_Tornado (Aug 11, 2007)

I guess mine would be my abnormally prominent desire to be dominated....I mean, just gimme a no-pain promise, and I'll give almost any dom a playdate free of charge  *giggles*


----------



## Kaku (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't have any.
Sorry.


----------



## sedric (Aug 11, 2007)

greg-the-fox said:
			
		

> I used to have a fetish for female urination. :shock: It's disgusting I know, I don't really have it anymore...


Pfft, nothing wrong with watersports. I've been getting into it lately, which sort of makes sense as it actually goes well with a fetish for waterproof gear. I prefer males though

(this reminds me to wonder just how much we can say in this forum. I've said some very explicit things over on Yiffstar but that's par for the course there. FA is meant to be all-ages I think)



			
				Kyrre said:
			
		

> Watching other people wearing those thigh-high leather boots enjoy each other's otherwise-naked company.


Thighboots are hot. I probably like them better in latex than leather, but they're both fun materials


----------



## Option7 (Aug 11, 2007)

The collar and leash thing seems to be coming up a fair bit. Maybe it's not as uncommon as I thought 

(if you hadn't guessed, I like that shit too)


----------



## kitetsu (Aug 12, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> kitetsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anthropomorphic air vehicles. The-Floodling is the first person i've found who likes the same thing.


----------



## thegreathamster (Aug 12, 2007)

Blood and fire. srsly


----------



## Seratuhl (Aug 12, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Blacknova said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should meet my girlfriend. She's solely responsible for my feminization!!! >_> I cook and clean for her. She's physically taller than me ( I'm 5"6" she's 5"9"  ._. ), she gave me " drone" as a pet name ( she's a big Alien fan, and often sees herself as a beloved xenomorph empress ). And she also has enough physical strength to carry me!!!

>_> In fact...she picked me up while I was playing Halo 2 and threw me unto the bed to have a cruel kinky session with her.

._.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Aug 12, 2007)

I guess it would just.. have to be Furries in general.
Everything else seems normal to me..

Everything a human would do turns me on. Just A LOT more when a furry does it.


----------



## phoxxz (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a major medical fetish. sort of tied into bondage (no pun intended, lol)

Needles, medical exams, tools, blood the whole deal. Being tied down for medical exams is a plus lol.

And that bondagey/latex stereotypical sexy nurse outfit is amazing. I love it.

For some reason that red hospital cross just makes me wild. I have buttons that I made into barrettes of the little medical cross.

I plan on getting a tattoo of it in some variation on my wrist someday :3


----------



## Oni (Aug 12, 2007)

My avatar is something which is part of my fetish. ^.^


----------



## garra (Aug 12, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> My avatar is something which is part of my fetish. ^.^


Tuxedos?

Now, my primary fetishes aren't this hard to guess simply to the fact I'm signed up here I guess


----------



## PinkTsuki (Aug 12, 2007)

Tigh high boots, crossdressing males and raincoats. :/ Mix those three together and you'll have me doghumping your leg.


----------



## Starburst (Aug 12, 2007)

For me it's a competition between diapers and vore x.o

Hey guys let's go swallow some babies whole


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 12, 2007)

Collars are awsome ^^ 
idk why but there hot as hell


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Aug 12, 2007)

Collars are always hot.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Aug 12, 2007)

Dead-Zero said:
			
		

> Collars are awsome ^^
> idk why but there hot as hell



OMG yes!


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Aug 12, 2007)

Dead-Zero said:
			
		

> Collars are awsome ^^
> idk why but there hot as hell



definatly agreed.^^


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmm...having gel all round my body from the neck down would feel good.  My powered armor my fursona wears has gel everywhere but the head for shock absorbption...


----------



## Poink (Aug 12, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> My avatar is something which is part of my fetish. ^.^



It got a mustache.
I respect you for this.


----------



## Kris_Reizer (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh.. so many..  Here we go:

1. Domination (I'm the submissive type)
2. Licking/biting (oh, the biting...)
3. Collar/leash (they feel nice and I look damn good in a collar)
4. Having someone role-play as my older brother.  (I have no idea on this one.. it's just a wierd turn-on.  I'm an only child, maybe that has something to do with it.)

That's all that comes to mind at the moment.


----------



## Peking (Aug 12, 2007)

I love long-haired men way too much. I could NEVER date a guy with short hair. This is my strongest and maybe weirdest fetish.

I also love tall and muscular women. Female bodybuilders are hot. ._.

(IÂ´m bisexual.)


----------



## Emberlyn (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a lot but the ones I'm actually willing to tell complete strangers...

1. Gothic clothes and styles.
2. Ageplay.
3. Feminization of males.
4. Bondage.

The first 3 are why I'm insanely into EGL (Elegant Gothic Lolita). So HAWT. <3


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Aug 12, 2007)

Collars and Cheerleaders are also good!


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 12, 2007)

Um... I like to be dressed up as a clown, tied up, and slapped with a fish XD Just kidding

My fetishes are rather tame really. A couple of the biggest turn-ons for me is the hair tossing thing that women do (especially women with long hair) and JGF (Just Got F*cked) hair =3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 12, 2007)

darkcobalt86 said:
			
		

> My fetishes are rather tame really. A couple of the biggest turn-ons for me is the hair tossing thing that women do (especially women with long hair)



What straight guy *isn't* turned on by that? Girls do that for a reason.


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 12, 2007)

greg-the-fox said:
			
		

> darkcobalt86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If I had to guess, men that like really short hair X3


----------



## darkdoomer (Aug 12, 2007)

does gore counts as a fetish  ?


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Aug 12, 2007)

phoxxz said:
			
		

> I have a major medical fetish. sort of tied into bondage (no pun intended, lol)
> 
> Needles, medical exams, tools, blood the whole deal. Being tied down for medical exams is a plus lol.
> 
> ...



That's... intriguing? ._. Wow, never thought of that one... Well... some guys like Nurses (the dirty ones, personally, I'm not really into the 'kinky nurse'. It's a bit too old, and I have a deep respect for nurses.) But a full-blown medical/bondage fetish?

Also, to darkdoomer: Yes, it does.


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 12, 2007)

My weirdest fetish would most probably be you. Because you made this sexual piece of a thread.

Tails. I am so deeply into tails...
:]~
oh and sandslash quills in me
BUT THATS ANOTHER STORY KIDDO'S


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 12, 2007)

balt-lightning said:
			
		

> My weirdest fetish would most probably be you. Because you made this sexual piece of a thread.
> 
> Tails. I am so deeply into tails...
> :]~
> ...


 Oh gawd, tails! X3 I like big fluffy tails. It would be so awesome to have one =3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 12, 2007)

darkcobalt86 said:
			
		

> balt-lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Drools* Me too. Fluffy tails are so sexy!


----------



## HaTcH (Aug 12, 2007)

Most recently, I get turned on, so to say, by collars :3

Otherwise, weirdest fetish is underwear choice X3


----------



## Sui (Aug 12, 2007)

Pissing, feel free to flame me.
But odd thing is that I rather to be the giving one than the receiving one.


----------



## Sui (Aug 12, 2007)

Pissing, feel free to flame me.
But odd thing is that I rather to be the giving one than the receiving one.


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks to someone up there, I remembered some more.
Wings. Demon wings. Chains and leather , whole dominatrix thing
demons too

oh god.


----------



## TayMonkey (Aug 12, 2007)

sedric said:
			
		

> Waterproof gear, in rubber, PVC or more recently nylon. Y'know the current FA banner with Fender in a raincoat? Hot as fuck
> 
> To date I'm one of only two furries I've ever encountered who're actually into this stuff




The very first person I thought of when I saw it...........go ahead and guess who it was


----------



## sgolem (Aug 12, 2007)

izartist said:
			
		

> sgolem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acutally, yes that probably would be a more accurate way to describe it.


----------



## Don Quixote (Aug 12, 2007)

I put on my robe and wizard hat.

Come on, you knew it was coming.


----------



## Andromalius (Aug 12, 2007)

Umm... o.o|l'

I have a thing for pudge on furs. Not really huge, just pooky.

Also gots a thing for clean anal vore. No micro/macro either, I mean to actual scale. *Winces*

Unbirthing, once again, full scale. And none of that changing the person to an unborn. (That just doesn't make sense. o.0 )

And I also has a thing for slender male types. Doesn't have to be really girly, but it's a bonus. But only to some extent. Like panties... ._.|l' *Is waiting to be shot for being inscrutably bizarre*

I dunno why I had to mention that stuff, but I just... Sometimes it's relieving to get it off one's shoulders like some of you have.


----------



## ambrosia333 (Aug 12, 2007)

Oooh I gots lotsa fetishes.  Long hair on men, biting, leather (the smell and the feel of it), rape fantasy, furres, bondage, spanking, ponyplay.....
oh and kilts (sooo sexeh!!! my hunni has one <3)
I guess the wierdest one is whichever you think it is, cuz wierd means something different to everyone.


----------



## Carbon (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a vore thing like you wouldn't believe. Screw eating whole, I want to like, eat off someone's arm as they cry and hump me. :<


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 12, 2007)

i got one more, which is wierdly enouph, to people doing mass murder... yea i guess im a freak.

I think its pretty hot that to people are more than willing to kill themselves for eachother.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Aug 12, 2007)

Carbon said:
			
		

> I have a vore thing like you wouldn't believe. Screw eating whole, I want to like, eat off someone's arm as they cry and hump me. :<




Thats hard vore... argh the mere merntion of vore gets me horny nad my dad just called me up to talk...reallly bad timing...

Bein whipped..* shudders.* Oh...man that feels good..in a way.


----------



## JerJer (Aug 13, 2007)

hmmm...too many to name...dunno what to name so I will say this coz alot of people seem to be against it, small penis, not large hyper, tiny, alittle under or around average

yeah I know, its not very wierd but oh well, couldn't pick one

I could say master/pet instead, spanking and such


----------



## IanKeith (Aug 13, 2007)

I like fire. Fire elemental creatures, like phoenixes, make my pants wet. Especially if they're really, really fiery.


----------



## ClearlyVegex (Aug 13, 2007)

I like girls, which is the GROSSEST fetish in the furry fandom


----------



## ClearlyVegex (Aug 13, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Carbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have some serious problems going on there man Q__o


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 13, 2007)

ClearlyVegex said:
			
		

> I like girls, which is the GROSSEST fetish in the furry fandom



Oh my god you fucking pervert! 
(I missed you :cry


----------



## Kris_Reizer (Aug 13, 2007)

wolfclaw said:
			
		

> hmmm...too many to name...dunno what to name so I will say this coz alot of people seem to be against it, small penis, not large hyper, tiny, alittle under or around average
> 
> yeah I know, its not very wierd but oh well, couldn't pick one
> 
> I could say master/pet instead, spanking and such




Hm..I think I could be a pet...  I'm not sure.  I've never tried it.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Aug 13, 2007)

ClearlyVegex said:
			
		

> TundraWolfBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IM sure everyone has there own problems.


----------



## Kris_Reizer (Aug 13, 2007)

HaTcH said:
			
		

> Most recently, I get turned on, so to say, by collars :3
> 
> Otherwise, weirdest fetish is underwear choice X3



Haha. I can relate.  Boxers=happy, unending joy.  I have absolutely no idea why, especially given the more revealing choices...


----------



## Kris_Reizer (Aug 13, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> IM sure everyone has there own problems.



I second this out of personal experience.  *nods*


----------



## ClearlyVegex (Aug 13, 2007)

Maybe I'm just a crazy beatnik and don't want to have all that jive fetish messin' with my head


----------



## Kris_Reizer (Aug 13, 2007)

ClearlyVegex said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm just a crazy beatnik and don't want to have all that jive fetish messin' with my head



Oh, shush, you opposite-sex-loving, incredibly-suave-hair-having, wolfy-type person, you!

I waggle my tongue at you and conjecture that your flyswatter is weak and sticky!


----------



## Angrhiel (Aug 13, 2007)

Girls with glasses... o_o
That's as weird as it can go :B
Unless you count furries as a fetish â—• â—¡ â—•


----------



## Solaris (Aug 13, 2007)

My main would have to be furry/dragon agalmatophilia though there arnt many pics of it out there sadly :/


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 13, 2007)

I find girls in plaid skirts (or school uniforms altogether) and glasses sexy.


----------



## phoxxz (Aug 13, 2007)

> That's... intriguing? ._. Wow, never thought of that one... Well... some guys like Nurses (the dirty ones, personally, I'm not really into the 'kinky nurse'. It's a bit too old, and I have a deep respect for nurses.) But a full-blown medical/bondage fetish?



haha I suppose I made it sound pretty extreme. I'm not _that_ maniacal about it.  I too have a respect for nurses - I have many in my family. I think its more the outfit and that damned red cross XD

But basically yeah. Blood is pretty sexy to me, an unwilling examination, and hypodermic needles.  Now, I wouldn't go around stabbing myself with needles because I think they're sexy. lol They just *look* sexy. 

I think having my blood drawn alot contributed. If you've ever watched them take blood using the Vacutainer (google it) system, your blood just like SHOOTS out like a water gun, its crazy.


----------



## Solana_Deluca (Aug 13, 2007)

not sure if this counts as a fetish or a fantasy, but the thought of being captured then tortured and raped by a Black Spiral Dancer (eeeeeevil werewolves in the game Werewolf: The Apocalypse) always gets me hot.


----------



## Acorndeer (Aug 13, 2007)

Pantless boys in oversized t-shirts o.o 
Bare necks, and the ever so common BOOBIES! Then... I don't know if it has a name but for some reason large curving surfaces like airplanes and cars are sort of appealing, giant robots depending of design XD And then I'm out of fetishes.

I'm too vanilla to be interesting that way.


----------



## sedric (Aug 13, 2007)

_massive multi-person reply post!_



			
				darkcobalt86 said:
			
		

> Um... I like to be dressed up as a clown, tied up, and slapped with a fish XD Just kidding


In a journal entry on fetishes I posited the idea of someone being turned on by being flogged by a clown wielding a bratwurst whilst Hassidic Jews look on disapprovingly. I'm still proud of that slice of the bizarre



			
				Sui said:
			
		

> Pissing, feel free to flame me.
> But odd thing is that I rather to be the giving one than the receiving one.


You know you're the second fur I've seen express embarrassment about being into watersports. I don't really think it's a big thing in this day and age

Incidentally it was furry that introduced me to watersports, in a story  called "Twenty Minute Break" by Jason "The Night Cat" Palmer. That seems a long time ago now, which I guess it is as it's creeping up on eight or nine years



			
				TayMonkey said:
			
		

> The very first person I thought of when I saw it...........go ahead and guess who it was


Don Rickles?



			
				Andromalius said:
			
		

> I dunno why I had to mention that stuff, but I just... Sometimes it's relieving to get it off one's shoulders like some of you have.


I take a certain pleasure in confessing to my weirdnesses. Why do I do this? Who knows?


----------



## Carbon (Aug 13, 2007)

ClearlyVegex said:
			
		

> TundraWolfBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who, me or him?

I guess along the lines I should add how I want to disect things, or vivisect them. Like my partners (in crime).

Everything else is mediocre and already mentioned. :>


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a thing for predator/prey... but not vore, just mild domination. (Also, role reversals are cool; prey dominating pred)


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 13, 2007)

Don Quixote said:
			
		

> I put on my robe and wizard hat.
> 
> Come on, you knew it was coming.



I love how you joined to post that.

You're only post, and its bloody winrar~<3


----------



## izartist (Aug 13, 2007)

ClearlyVegex said:
			
		

> I like girls, which is the GROSSEST fetish in the furry fandom



Then I must be an immensly disgusting creature, cause I dig cute nerdy girls (age 21ish), love their shoulders and necks, glasses are a must... I also have a thing for a girls hair...


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 13, 2007)

sedric said:
			
		

> _massive multi-person reply post!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Holy crap that is a bizarre slice of genius! XD I like to hear stuff like that. It amuses me =3


----------



## Oni (Aug 14, 2007)

garra said:
			
		

> Oni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*grins*  

Yes formalwear and anthropomorphic animals are high on my list of arousing things. ^.^


----------



## TeeGee (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm a furry. What more do you want?


----------



## Kobaruto (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd have to say.. I don't know. I have so many, and they're all weird. Biggest ones would be BBW, BDSM, bloodletting, and roleplaying.


----------



## kapps (Aug 17, 2007)

My fetishes are skunk spray, watersports, soft vore and paws.


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 17, 2007)

Carbon said:
			
		

> ClearlyVegex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sexy cannibalism, lol.
My mate loves that shit.


----------



## nic712 (Aug 17, 2007)

1. Big, floofy tails. ( I'm a skunkhead! (Check my page for info! ))
2. Domination. ( I'm submissive! )
3. Laytex, and/or leather.
4. Fur. ( As in, fur coats, scarves, etc. )
5. Fursuits!
6. Watersports!
7. Did I mention Domination? 
8. Some food sex. ( Whip cream, ice cream, pie, etc. Example: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/712826/ )
Edit ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
9. Skunk spray!
10. Vore!
11. Pawing is so hot!
Edit 2! ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12. Vore.
13. Cock vore! 
14. Cub!
15. Pain, spanking, biting, etc.
16. Quicksand, as explained below by: Cygnus421, who explained it so sexually, and hotly, I just have to agree!
I think...thats it, I might be wrong, anyone feel like listing somemore so i can be sure?


----------



## Holley (Aug 18, 2007)

Giving oral for me ... thats about as kinky as I get, lol.

EDIT: Oh yeah, I guess liking furries might count as a fetish, lol


----------



## Hakar (Aug 18, 2007)

Aside from random stuff like preferring skunkettes? Impregnation.


----------



## Scarlet Fox (Aug 18, 2007)

I guess macro might be my weirdest... I'm not much of a weird fetish person. Sometimes I do unbirthing and impregnation too.

I'm usually into foreplay and such basic things in yiffy situations.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Aug 18, 2007)

my weirdest is

emo,bloody,super rape,tenticial yaoi,macro killing micros,inflate to explosions,poping,the color purple......boody drool,bites marks on people,pirates....... green colored bleeding,purple colored bleeding,blue colored bleeding.....raindow colored bleeding(wow very gay),death....raep raep raep raep!!!!....candy cane-like super long toenges(i spell badly)

yeah thats all me...

i have alot more!


----------



## Nollix (Aug 18, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> Weirdest ?
> Cannot tell... I have so many.
> 
> I'm really too ashamed.
> :C



Nazi fetish?

Also I like vore Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Sean Cross (Aug 18, 2007)

Ugh... I dunno if I want to go into this or not...

Let's see if I can remember them all...

Cubby Furry, Domination (I can be sub or Dom), Rape (to a certain extent; Sub or Dom), Big on small, Incest, Spanking, Fisting, Rimjobs, Anal DP...

I *think* that's it... I really am a nice guy though... .


----------



## Poink (Aug 18, 2007)

Nollix said:
			
		

> Poink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seriously not the weirdest of them  all :C
All weemen have a fetish for uniform
it is written
here
only Link can defeat Ganon


WAIT


----------



## Cygnus421 (Aug 18, 2007)

I only have two fetishes, this and quicksand.

Quicksand fetishism seems to be wierd, but from what I've seen, most people find it to be one of the coolest fetishes out there.  Though im not really into soft vore at all, I love the idea of being slowly sucked into a thick bottomless mud bog.  Mud and Quicksand can hold your body in a way different from anything else.  It caresses every inch of you as you sink deeper into it's cool and comfortable grasp, making you want to explode with delight as you finally go under and feel...

Okay, im done making myself horny.


In all seriousness, the coolest thing about quicksand is that it's not as dangerous as most people make it out to be.  If you don't struggle, you dont sink (in fact, you can easily float in quicksand once you've reached a certain depth).  The only real threats are rising tides, animal attacks, exposure, and other things like that, but if you plan everything out in advance, you don't really have nothing to worry about.  Check out this link for more info:  http://www.deepsinking.org


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Aug 18, 2007)

you....are....s'makeing me happy....

Quicksand is part of my list of insanely insane fetishes


----------



## Cygnus421 (Aug 18, 2007)

AerusalePhoxJr said:
			
		

> you....are....s'makeing me happy....
> 
> Quicksand is part of my list of insanely insane fetishes





I'm glad someone sees where I'm coming from.


----------



## Holley (Aug 18, 2007)

Must admit its a sensual experience walking barefoot in deep mud ...

ok, here's an odd one - laying nude on granite.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Aug 18, 2007)

i just made this....cus its funny......if you don't know what i ment by "long toenges"

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/730175/


----------



## Get-dancing (Aug 18, 2007)

Scarlet Fox said:
			
		

> Sometimes I do unbirthing and impregnation too.



Preggies rule! Theyre so cuddly and emotional. Plus, its a calling card shes had "experience" with a guy.


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 18, 2007)

Nollix said:
			
		

> Poink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Them's sexy
Heetlah yumm yumms!
(Hitler)


----------



## Poink (Aug 18, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Nollix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT ABOUT VORING HITLER ?
LOL


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 18, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder how he would taste... mmmmmm. Maybe hes bratwurst, or smoked pork flavored... I like pig


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 18, 2007)

how about this, two people that actually love each other?


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Aug 18, 2007)

lose....how about this....three people that actually love each other?


----------



## Acorndeer (Aug 18, 2007)

Dead-Zero said:
			
		

> how about this, two people that actually love each other?



[size=xx-large]EMO FAG[/size]


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Aug 18, 2007)

hey im emo.......


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 18, 2007)

Acorndeer said:
			
		

> Dead-Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, so your saying if you love someone that makes you emo?
riiight im staying away from you 0.o


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Aug 18, 2007)

Dead-Zero said:
			
		

> Acorndeer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think she is a p0rnz lover.....


----------



## Acorndeer (Aug 18, 2007)

Dead-Zero said:
			
		

> Acorndeer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO U!
I am saying  If you classify that stupid shit as "weird fetish" you're EMO. So you fail, how does that feel? Stay in topic and be kinky like the rest of us and TITS OR GTFO!


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Aug 18, 2007)

HE is a porn lover.....


now back to topic....


----------



## Acorndeer (Aug 18, 2007)

AerusalePhoxJr said:
			
		

> HE is a porn lover.....



I don't love anything, not even porn.
But suffering might amuse me.


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 18, 2007)

Acorndeer said:
			
		

> Dead-Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Acorndeer said:
			
		

> AerusalePhoxJr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol and you were calling me emo...


----------



## Acorndeer (Aug 18, 2007)

Dead-Zero said:
			
		

> Acorndeer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And what is so EMO about lack of emotion? Re-owned. You like your ass being handed to you verbally don't you?


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 18, 2007)

Acorndeer said:
			
		

> Dead-Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



first off, fine, you can be a goth steriotype than.

second off, its not verbal if im reading it XD


----------



## Acorndeer (Aug 18, 2007)

Dead-Zero said:
			
		

> Acorndeer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is verbal, it's just not VOCAL if you're not reading it out loud dumbass.


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 18, 2007)

ok, chill out, its just a forum.
and verbal would be communication using the mouth.


----------



## -Yiffityspiff- (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?sourceid=Mozilla-search&va=verbal

lol.


----------



## Acorndeer (Aug 18, 2007)

Dead-Zero said:
			
		

> ok, chill out, its just a forum.
> and verbal would be communication using the mouth.



Oh you ^_^

verÂ·bal      /ËˆvÉœrbÉ™l/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[vur-buhl] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
â€“adjective 1. of or pertaining to words: verbal ability.  
2. consisting of or in the form of words: verbal imagery.  
3. expressed in spoken words; oral rather than written: verbal communication; verbal agreement.  
4. consisting of or expressed in words (as opposed to actions): a verbal protest.  
5. pertaining to or concerned with words only (as opposed to ideas, facts, or realities): a purely verbal distinction between two concepts.  
6. corresponding word for word; verbatim: a verbal translation.  
7. using words: verbal facility.  
8. based on the use of words (as opposed to other activity): a verbal score in a test; verbal IQ.  
9. Grammar. a. of, pertaining to, or derived from a verb.  
b. used in a sentence as or like a verb, as participles and infinitives.  

â€“noun 10. Grammar. a word, particularly a noun or adjective, derived from a verb

oral applies only to the spoken word but verbal can describe both spoken and written; oral means 'by mouth' or 'by spoken word' and verbal means 'written or spoken word' - so an oral agreement is spoken but a verbal agreement can be spoken or written


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 18, 2007)

im not sure if i just got pwnt or if you did.. -.-


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Aug 18, 2007)

SHUT THE FAUCK UP ALREADY!!!!!

........

or i'll be forced to shove a buster sword up your asses......

now....back to topic.........


----------



## Carbon (Aug 18, 2007)

My new fetish is Acorndeer.


----------



## -Yiffityspiff- (Aug 18, 2007)

MINE! 

*seethe*


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Aug 18, 2007)

almost the whole page was off topic....


----------



## Acorndeer (Aug 18, 2007)

Dead-Zero said:
			
		

> im not sure if i just got pwnt or if you did.. -.-



Does that mean you can't read? Or that you just lack mental prowess to comprehend that what you read?
How about then just doing yourself a favor and Shut The F(LOL) Up?

Because you clearly can't salvage what's left of your fail.

Happyface for the sake of nonhostile intent: ^-^;


----------



## Growly (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm into a lot of weird-ass stuff, most of which squicks normal people.


----------



## Acorndeer (Aug 18, 2007)

Carbon said:
			
		

> My new fetish is Acorndeer.



Now that's a kinky fetish.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Aug 18, 2007)

epic fail + Epic win = Epic OMGWTFBBQ
----------
i feel like a admin with limits...... 

anywho

weres the topic for things that piss you of?


----------



## Cygnus421 (Aug 19, 2007)

Holley said:
			
		

> Must admit its a sensual experience walking barefoot in deep mud ...



how deep? :twisted:


----------



## nic712 (Aug 19, 2007)

Cygnus421 said:
			
		

> Holley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deep, very deep, hopefully. It'd be great to have mud, or quicksand rush over me, or slowly creep over my privates and into my...getting to descriptive, now.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 19, 2007)

oral, anal, and vaginal vore (unbirthing)
fem domination
hyper guys with girls
rape
inflation
macro

take your pick


----------



## Cygnus421 (Aug 19, 2007)

nic712 said:
			
		

> Cygnus421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that im not the only quicksander here!


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 19, 2007)

Pyronymphomania: The most painful good time you'll ever have and not want again, but you can't help if you do it again X3

Probably not a real thing, but I find it funny X3


----------



## ceacar99 (Aug 19, 2007)

erm a fem with a strapon? god knows i love anal sex and the extra kink of a girl doing it to me turns me on that much more. lol not as strange as quicksand but defiantly not normal...


----------



## thegreathamster (Aug 19, 2007)

Growly said:
			
		

> I'm into a lot of weird-ass stuff, most of which squicks normal people.



Saw this on F2F So I'll save you the trouble:


----------



## nic712 (Aug 19, 2007)

Cygnus421 said:
			
		

> nic712 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell no, just wish there was more furry quicksand art, here on FA.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Aug 19, 2007)

nic712 said:
			
		

> Cygnus421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, i second that...  They should resurrect the search bar again so that i could hunt down some of these pics.


----------



## Holley (Aug 19, 2007)

Cygnus421 said:
			
		

> how deep? :twisted:


6 inches is enough for me - mostly the feeling of it between the toes - you can't walk in it if you're up to the waist now, can you?


----------



## Cygnus421 (Aug 19, 2007)

Holley said:
			
		

> Cygnus421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it would be more like crawling at that point... </realism>


----------



## Growly (Aug 20, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> Growly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for saving me five minutes! *tips hat to you*

...are you stalking me, or are you just a f2f regular?


----------



## Rave_fox (Aug 20, 2007)

paw,watersports(not drinking though),light bondage,blood play, vore, cum, pawjobs, muzzlejobs, knots, anthros, beast pics, licking, cuddling hmmm...cant think of ne more


----------



## BlackWolfie (Aug 20, 2007)

hmm....lets see, where to start.

Transformation (pretty much any kind), Cock Vore, Tentacles, Inflation, Canine cocks, Knots and Flares, Huge amounts of cum, Deep Quicksand/Mud (like up to your arms or neck), Zoophilia, Light bondage, Dildo play....i'm sure theres more but thats all i can think of right now


----------



## Rave_fox (Aug 20, 2007)

thats what i forgot lol was dildo play and quicksand


----------



## adambomb (Aug 20, 2007)

old on young......not exactly sure why....


----------



## thegreathamster (Aug 20, 2007)

Growly said:
			
		

> thegreathamster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a spy who remembers everything they see and read on the internet.


----------



## Dickie (Aug 20, 2007)

Glasses, boxer shorts, and bondage are up among my favourites.


Although, I'm not totally opposed to a little vore or N/C, either.


----------



## thegreathamster (Aug 20, 2007)

[size=xx-small]Blood. I have a thing for blood. The sight, taste, smell, feel, ect. It just does something for me. I have a starting point to this fetish but that's my business.

Fire. I have been playing with fire since I was a child. After years of child abuse, I started starting fires are a way to vent (I also started cutting). Fire just eased my pain and made me feel....powerful. like, I can start a fire and ruin everything with it! I think that's what turns me on to it. the power fire have. Goddamn that's weird.

Sadism. I am a sadist. Got a prob?
[/size]


----------



## China-Kitty (Aug 21, 2007)

Bathing/showering (mmm... soap)
Food (I LOVE the look of couples, straight or gay, eating or licking food off their bodies)
Light bondage
Pregnancy (but not unbirthing or impregnation)
Tentacles
Oral


----------



## Carbon (Aug 21, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> [size=xx-small]
> Sadism. I am a sadist. Got a prob?
> [/size]



<3


----------



## muddworg (Sep 26, 2007)

quicksand /horses .Specially if the horse is in quicksand love to see draft horse  mares struck and sinking slowly in tar ,slime, mud or quicksand >!


just some thing primal about  a huge powerful mare slowly sinking under it that turns me on ?!

"I WIN FOR WEIRDEST FETISH" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 26, 2007)

My weirdest fetish? running threads like these through a woodchipper and setting the remains on fire.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh dear.  Inevitably, this thread would have drawn someone's ire.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 26, 2007)

Giorgio Gabriel said:
			
		

> Oh dear.  Inevitably, this thread would have drawn someone's ire.



I'm a firm believer of not telling everyone your sexual kinks <.<

I also happen to be a firm believer in not sexually stimulating your significant other in public.


----------



## sedric (Sep 26, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I'm a firm believer of not telling everyone your sexual kinks <.<


Soapbox. Off. Now


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 26, 2007)

sedric said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why thank you for putting it so nicely, that definitely makes me want to stop rather than continue on why it's a bad idea to do these things


----------



## sedric (Sep 26, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Why thank you for putting it so nicely, that definitely makes me want to stop rather than continue on why it's a bad idea to do these things


I don't honestly believe I could convince you _not_ to do what you're doing, considering we basically started with you striding into a topic about fetishes and going "omg you guys stop talking about fetishes!" I just felt like getting a sassy reply in early before this thread gets ten pages longer


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 26, 2007)

Actually, if you look here:



			
				Rilvor said:
			
		

> My weirdest fetish? running threads like these through a woodchipper and setting the remains on fire.



You would see my first post, which was meant in humor, but apparently is seen as me attacking the thread, hey since you guys want to be balls to the walls serious, ok, fine, if you really think I'm trying to insult you, you believe that. 

Listen here buddy, you're telling me to get off my soapbox? All I said was that I don't believe in telling people my sexual kinks, which, hence, we return to my first post, but hey since we obviously ate our Wheaties this morning with a gallon of Haterade, lets tell me to get off my soapbox because obviously I'm attacking everyone else right?


			
				sedric said:
			
		

> I don't honestly believe I could convince you _not_ to do what you're doing, considering we basically started with you striding into a topic about fetishes and going "omg you guys stop talking about fetishes!"



Did I say that? No? then don't make my posts for me thanks, I can express my not telling everyone my fetishes in a humorous manner just as much as you can tell everyone what makes you instantly shoot a stiffy, so maybe you should get off _ your_ soapbox Reverend.


----------



## sedric (Sep 26, 2007)

fair enough. You have my apologies


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 26, 2007)

sedric said:
			
		

> fair enough. You have my apologies



no worries man


----------



## lobosabio (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not saying anything...


----------



## Amundoryn (Sep 27, 2007)

Vore..and lots of it.

Especially the weirder types like wing vore, tentacle vore, and tail vore.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 27, 2007)

Mine are so 'normal'! T_T lol... I'd say my 'weirdest' would be being dominated, maybe some _light_ bondage. (hey I don't like seeing people in pain)  pretty uninteresting, right?


----------



## Nidonemo (Sep 27, 2007)

Man the urge to analyze and dissect some of these fetishes is so strong and I don't want to risk spoiling the magic of any of them, because what we have in our minds is basically the very last thing we have to ourselves. Our minds are our final haven, and I wouldn't dare strip that away from someone. However my inner analyst is just screaming to share his theories!


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 27, 2007)

Bondage, teasing, denial, non-consensual, reluctance, humiliation, and --- one of the most important --- *pain.*

Pain and sex go well together for some reason. Just a dom abusing a sub.

*shrug*

I said it


----------



## vappykid5 (Sep 27, 2007)

Plushie, chocolate enemas, cum enemas, tentacle rape, and others.


----------



## SomniaCela (Sep 27, 2007)

Over-amounts of intellegence, Certain forms of technology, Vampirism (Or acting there-of), and... I believe that's all I'll let on to.


----------



## Asenath (Sep 29, 2007)

Boys into ass play do it for me every time.

Guys who want to go get squeaky clean in the shower and then have me rim them. Guys who want to indulge in what the ever-so-clever Dan Savage has dubbed pegging. Flexible, bisexual guys who want to play with me _and_ a male friend. Guys who like feeling my fingers in certain orifices. (Boys like this make me swoony. And if they like having their little slut bottoms spanked in the process. . .I might as well just go pick out my white dress _then_)


----------



## Crys_the_Hybrid (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm female... I like guy on guy things... and straight out romance...

Um... and.. I'm into tentacles heehee


----------



## Paul Revere (Sep 29, 2007)

I LIEK BIG BUTTS!


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Sep 29, 2007)

Crispin Glover.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Sep 29, 2007)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> I LIEK BIG BUTTS!



and I cannot lie

you other bruthas can't deny


----------



## Oni (Sep 30, 2007)

Giorgio Gabriel said:
			
		

> Paul Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When a girl Walks in 

with an itty bitty waist

and a round thing in your face


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 30, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> Giorgio Gabriel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU GET






... wait...
that doesn't work, does it?

crap...

ok... past tense, people. keep that in mind while reading the picture.


----------



## aurindrix (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a weird one that I doubt most people thought about. This was one I learned of recently.

A steed/riding fetish.

Keep in mind this, at least in my case, does not relate with either ponyplay, the tools used, or even equines.

So what is it exactly? It's relatively simple.. It's having a fetish for being straddled on the back (or neck, or whichever comfy place for being carried around) of relatively large creatures. Some examples are being able to ride around on a raptor, elephant, Dinosaurs, umongst others. There's something relatively unique about it that I can't put my finger on. The idea of being perched atop something crotch-first with the thighs planted at the sides? the fun gait? the change in motion? I can't tell what it is, but I love it.

This type of thing is tenfold more exhilarating when the steed-creature is mentally parallel with his or her rider IE flirting and language communication. I made a raptress character known as Kirei in favour of this little interest of mine. n.n


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 1, 2007)

Vore, that's what got me into the whole furry thing


----------



## KazukiFerret (Oct 1, 2007)

Fat furs. I love chubby fox-girls with bushy tails.
Also I love it when a girl puts a collar on my neck and takes me for a 'walk'. Oh, yes!
.... Oh, God did I type that out loud?
Also feeding, bondage, breast expansion, violent vore with weight gain, weight gain, pretty much whatever gives me wood on that given day but the one's listed above always work. Exspecially the collar one! *smiles*


----------



## Cygnus421 (Oct 1, 2007)

muddworg said:
			
		

> quicksand /horses .Specially if the horse is in quicksand love to see draft horse  mares struck and sinking slowly in tar ,slime, mud or quicksand >!
> 
> 
> just some thing primal about  a huge powerful mare slowly sinking under it that turns me on ?!
> ...



So I bet that scene from "Never Ending Story" made you want to explode


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 1, 2007)

Cygnus421 said:
			
		

> muddworg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO!

aww.. that was one of the saddest moments of my life.


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 2, 2007)

I got a fetish for Mind Flayers ( tis' my newest one )

Tentacled mouths are damn sexy!!!!


----------



## Oni (Oct 2, 2007)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> Oni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, nice finisher Grimfang.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Oct 2, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> Grimfang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't require the explanation, I was suitably amused at the completion of the combo and immediately knew the context that it would be used in.  

Congratulations, both of you, for an excellent combo.  Unbroken, too.


----------



## Oni (Oct 2, 2007)

It was a nice group creation. ^.^ I am surprised you boys knew the lyrics to that song.


----------



## Jason_Ebonblade (Oct 2, 2007)

My weirdest fetish is probably asphyxiation, but only in art and stories.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 2, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> I got a fetish for Mind Flayers ( tis' my newest one )
> 
> Tentacled mouths are damn sexy!!!!



damm that's nice, is that like an alien Cthulu or something like that?


----------



## The Sonic God (Oct 2, 2007)

Paws. Yup. ^^


----------



## fuzzspark (Oct 2, 2007)

lol well my fetish is smell itself. I like to smell things that I find to smell good.


----------



## ADF (Oct 2, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> Furries...


I'm pretty much the same; but to be more specific anthropomorphic herpetophilia, lizard/dragon chicks is probably fine to furries but to 'normal' people it is definitely in the sick and weird category. Transformation is also a big one, a hot chick slowly becoming a hot lizard/dragon chick as she strains and slowly rips her clothing to make way for the changes...  murrr

There is just something about lizard anatomy applied to a human body that does it for me. Thick long tail applied to a female form certainly play a big part, so I do also like other furry characters that have that trait, but there is something about the lizards and dragons that set them apart. 

Other species just have the tail attached to their back; but those of the lizard variety have it fully connected to their torso, you can see it connecting from their front and trailing behind into the distance. Moving it isn't simply a swish of the tail but it having a impact on the whole body, you can feel its weight just by watching it lift of the ground and change their stance with each position and...

... I suppose big, thick, heavy, sleek tails can be added on top of herps and transformation  It's just the characteristics of the lizard tail and how it works with the body that I really like above all others.


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 2, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> Seratuhl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They're actually from Dungeons & Dragons XD And yes...they were inspired by Cthulhu.

lol, Cthulhu is fine too.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Oct 2, 2007)

Vore.. giggity... having someones claws dig into my back, neck or just scartch me... keep me dominated... leash and collar around my neck... micro/macro, i like to be micro.  I know theres one or two more im missing...

oh my weirdest is the whole getting clawed thing lol. THough my vore comes in a close 2nd.


----------



## Pterodactyl Handler (Oct 4, 2007)

This is going to sound weird

but my fetish is Tyra Banks


----------



## Comrade Newski (Oct 4, 2007)

The wierdest Fetish?

True Love.  I find the idea so incredibly sexy..... 

Has anyone seen Tromeo and Juliet? There is a scene where Tromeo LITERALLY gets off on True Love....


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 4, 2007)

mine have to be girls in saddles
wearing a leash
uhhh and obviously FURRYS!


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Oct 4, 2007)

silvertwilight said:
			
		

> mine have to be girls in saddles
> wearing a leash
> uhhh and obviously FURRYS!



This sounds interesting!


----------



## Vortis (Oct 4, 2007)

Aside from furries in general (and other males), anything with weight gain, or expansion is okay in my book. Pudge and chubbiness are awesome, and to some extent, so is inflation. It all just kinda overlaps into an abdominal fixation.

I've just been into belly stuff for as long as I can remember, way before I heard anything about furries.

It's weird talking about this. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't into weird stuff, but it's really only part of the appeal for me (albeit a pretty big part)


----------



## Satoshi (Oct 5, 2007)

Shota-con :( AKA LITTLE BOYS
O NOES I'S A PEDO D: 
Call the e-police, plox


----------



## Husky89 (Oct 21, 2008)

Pyronymphomania umm that sounds kinda fun. but man I'm in to anything from role playing to kissing and biting and teasing, i love teasing it makes it wayy more pleasurable than anything I've ever done and spankings always fun, and also whip cream on the cock til they reach where there gonna cum and taste te surprise they have for u. Yum Yum!!!!


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

Another G-D thread with a fixation on sex and sexuality, whodathunkit?

I'm pretty vanilla, the extent of my kinkiness is girlybois and light bondage.  I like aggressive women, I suppose you could call that "dominating" if you really wanted to.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 21, 2008)

Being a herpetosexual.  I suppose that's my weirdest.


----------



## nurematsu (Oct 21, 2008)

feets :3


----------



## Ulmen (Oct 21, 2008)

creepy strange guys.
Yeah, I think that's the definition of furries =D
oh yeah and ich love big butts and big tit**


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2008)

Fluffy tails *muuurrrr*
Lolicon
Incest (Older sister x younger sister mostly)
Well...furry...
Bondage
Slave/Master
Gender transformation
Genderbending


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 21, 2008)

Im willing to try anything at least once.


----------



## Uro (Oct 21, 2008)

Bondage and being dominated. I do enjoy a switch sometimes though...
But if anyone comes near me with a diaper I'll have a fresh new coat of red paint on the wall, compliments of your face.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 21, 2008)

Uro said:


> Bondage and being dominated. I do enjoy a switch sometimes though...
> But if anyone comes near me with a diaper I'll have a fresh new coat of red paint on the wall, compliments of your face.



Hardcore or softcore bondage? Master/slave or master/pet? 
*Gives Uro a bucket and a sponge to clean up the mess on the wall*
Oh, and better wash your clawssonobody sees what you just did. ;-)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 21, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Hardcore or softcore bondage? Master/slave or master/pet?
> *Gives Uro a bucket and a sponge to clean up the mess on the wall*
> Oh, and better wash your clawssonobody sees what you just did. ;-)


Softcore bondage, master/pet~


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 21, 2008)

I see I'm not the only one who dislikes violence in those kind of games.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 21, 2008)

Consensual sex in the missionary position!


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 21, 2008)

<_<

>_>

I have a thing for being submissive, transformation and rape. (I normally don't let people know this because I'm one of those people who everyone believes is rather tame, bookish, and keeps to herself IRL, and if anyone found this out on the campus that I am on, I would be mortified.)


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 21, 2008)

>.>
<.<
I really don't know why but paws intrigue me...


----------



## Azure (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a fetish for reporting Necro'd threads.  Like this one.  Also, I'm a strange fellow...


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 21, 2008)

No need to tell us dude, we all know that xD


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I have a fetish for reporting Necro'd threads.  Like this one.



...Oh shit, I just realized that.  Didn't notice the 2007.  Almost exactly a year old.  Heh.


----------



## Rayne (Oct 21, 2008)

BDSM, because specifics lol.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2008)

Lol old threads.

I remember another one like this but it got locked for obvious reasons.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

Does this make Husky89 a necrophiliac?

Crack open a cold one!


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Lol old threads.
> 
> I remember another one like this but it got locked for obvious reasons.



Come to speak of it: Hi Eevee!


----------



## Key Key (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, I like whips, chains, handcuffs, vampire play, scratching, biting, role playing, slight spanking and.... being tied up so.... I dunno


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I have a fetish for reporting Necro'd threads.  Like this one.  Also, I'm a strange fellow...


Crap really? I could've sworn it was 2008.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 21, 2008)

Key Key said:


> Well, I like whips, chains, handcuffs, vampire play, scratching, biting, role playing, slight spanking and.... being tied up so.... I dunno



Chains, cuffs, and being tied up works fine with me, but hurting/spanking someone .... No thank you. B)


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Chains, cuffs, and being tied up works fine with me, but hurting/spanking someone .... No thank you. B)



Hey, for a lot of people pleasure spiked with a bit of pain = OMGECSTASY.  For the same reason sweet with a tinge of salty can be better than just sweet alone.


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 21, 2008)

quite a lot of tame people on here..

id probably go with dress up(part furry), leashes can be fun ;P
but its not something id do every day, and its a light hearted thing


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 21, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Hey, for a lot of people pleasure spiked with a bit of pain = OMGECSTASY.  For the same reason sweet with a tinge of salty can be better than just sweet alone.



Maybe, but personally I dislike any sort of violence against living beings. Even if the partner would tell me to go ahead, beating somebody would go against my ethical principles. ^^


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 21, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Maybe, but personally I dislike any sort of violence against living beings. Even if the partner would tell me to go ahead, beating somebody would go against my ethical principles. ^^


 
i may of slapped my partner now and then during dominance, but never to the point of hurting badly..besides, id feel guilty.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 21, 2008)

yoka_neko said:


> i may of slapped my partner now and then during dominance, but never to the point of hurting badly..besides, id feel guilty.



I'd feel guilty the second I slap someone, that's why I stick to softcore bondage and rather tame master/pet RP. ;-)


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a minor foot fetish... it really isn't much though. I can easily not care if nobody ever touched my feet.

*shrugs*


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 21, 2008)

Heh, I'd rather not share fetishes. There's only one person that really knows my preferences or is privvy to me talking about them, and he's the only that really counts to know lol.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Oct 21, 2008)

I do have a fetish for tickling, I love being tickled x3


----------



## Nargle (Oct 21, 2008)

I find it weird that people can "accidentally" necro a thread... wouldn't that involve like, going back several pages and finding it? Why not just stick to the first two or three? o.o

And I have a curious fondness for the smell of bee's wax candles =3 Oh gosh, that's like the most vanilla thing ever.


----------



## Todd Quicksilver (Oct 21, 2008)

vore, bondage, daddy son, and master/pet! XD


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I find it weird that people can "accidentally" necro a thread... wouldn't that involve like, going back several pages and finding it? Why not just stick to the first two or three? o.o



I'm guessing he (ab)used the Forum Search feature to find a thread that met his criteria.


----------



## bane233 (Oct 21, 2008)

bondage, mind control, the smaller person being in control, and being a captive. XD


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 21, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I'm guessing he (ab)used the Forum Search feature to find a thread that met his criteria.



Probably yes, since the thread is almost a year old. ^^


----------



## bane233 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Does this make Husky89 a necrophiliac?
> 
> Crack open a cold one!



nha i feel like a warm one tonight!


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 21, 2008)

Property of Ones:

http://homestarrunner.com/sbemail39.html


----------



## Uro (Oct 21, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Hardcore or softcore bondage? Master/slave or master/pet?
> *Gives Uro a bucket and a sponge to clean up the mess on the wall*
> Oh, and better wash your clawssonobody sees what you just did. ;-)



Both. And thank you ^^ lol.
Oh, ballgags get me going to. God I'm such a kinkster.

Guess just being helpless turns me on, because very rarely am I ever in a vulnerable situation.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 21, 2008)

Nets are a huge thing of mine...Like the trap device, not the sports team.
Nose rings...Nasal septum only. They get my blood pumping.
Losing an ability, my favourite would to be 100% mute....I have no idea why.
Gasmasks :3
Bitgags, and inflateable hoods too (Ala CaptainSaicin)
Hopefully mine are 'weird' enough xD


----------



## Monak (Oct 21, 2008)

I like to nom on my fiancee eyebrows..................... I mean that is kinda weird right?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, this place hasn't changed much at all in the time I was gone. Also, for me it's the thick and muscular or fluffy tails, and furries. But that's nothing weird here.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 21, 2008)

Being trapped/inhibited freaks me out D=


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Wow, this place hasn't changed much at all in the time I was gone.



How so? The rampant flaunting of sexuality? Snowball's chance in hell of that ever going away.


----------



## Uro (Oct 21, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> How so? The rampant flaunting of sexuality? Snowball's chance in hell of that ever going away.



YOUR AVATAR GIVES ME RAGING STIFFNESS!


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

Uro said:


> YOUR AVATAR GIVES ME RAGING STIFFNESS!



LIKEWISE!!!1!!!!eleventy!!!EXCLAMATIONCOPTERS!!!

(actually, if people would just outright say this in the Rate-an-Avatar threads it'd be a lot more interesting.  Come on faggots, admit it, the avatars give you a pitched tent.)


----------



## Nargle (Oct 21, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> LIKEWISE!!!1!!!!eleventy!!!EXCLAMATIONCOPTERS!!!
> 
> (actually, if people would just outright say this in the Rate-an-Avatar threads it'd be a lot more interesting.  Come on faggots, admit it, the avatars give you a pitched tent.)



**Sets up a tent made out of a tarp and some poles, to keep the avatars safe from the elements and such** 

=3


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Oct 21, 2008)

Necro thread. Closed.


----------

